# Ace Cafe Meet 20th Feb 2016 .....( we need 50 people )!!!!



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Dropped in at Ace Cafe a few weeks ago,forgot how great this place is.
Does anyone ever frequent the Cafe or even better arrange a TT meet there ?


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Never been but would be very interested in a TT meet down there.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

s_robinson91 said:


> Never been but would be very interested in a TT meet down there.


Ditto, I'm assuming this is the one round the North circular?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I used to go to bike meets down there, obviously when I had a bike! 

But would be interested in a car meet there too if one was arranged.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Attended an event there arranged last Christmas by 'Gone Ape' who is sadly now just 'Gone' as he sold his TT... was an enjoyable day and would be good to do it again for sure ! 8)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=760929


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

So shall we try to arrange a gathering .....?


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

id be keen on this


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, I'd be up for it... when are we ideally thinking if it's not cutting it too fine, possibly the second Sunday in December like last year if available ?


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Doubt there is any chance of December, check out the website and you'll see something is on every day/night....

http://www.ace-cafe-london.com/default. ... 01/12/2015 00:00:00&m=12&y=2015

I've sent Linda an email to see what they could do and see what she advises....

(my contacting them does not mean I can run with this but we'll see) :roll:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Linda at Ace got back to me with the following....

The only times left this year are:

Sunday 29th November 6pm - 10.30pm close
Sunday 6th December 6pm - 10.30pm close

2016 DIARY OF AVAILABLE DATES/TIMES
*JANUARY*
Sat 2nd January - 11am - 4pm or 6pm - 11pm 
Sat 16th January - 11am - 4pm 
Sat 23rd January - 11am - 4pm or 6pm - 11pm
Sat 30th January - 11am - 4pm

*FEBRUARY*
Sat 6th February - 11am - 4pm or 6pm - 11pm 
Sat 13th February - 11am - 4pm or 6pm - 11pm 
Sat 20th February - 11am - 4pm

*MARCH
*Sat 5th March - 6pm - 11pm

Nothing April - August....

The list has been distributed this week to other clubs so some dates may go....

To book the cafe's car park exclusively for an Audi TT Meet (particularly on a Saturday) there would need to upto 50 cars.

So..... To turn this into a meet, take over the car park and not look stupid when half the cars turn up we need a list to start with firm attendees and pref dates.....

Can I suggest Feb as more likely to get a better group after the January hardship!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd go for either the start of Jan (2nd) or a couple of the feb dates, not the 13th Feb as I'm guessing lots of folk will be doing 'stuff' for valentine day, and not 5th March as that's my Birthday


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Well I'm in , February would be good for me too .

Shall we suggest a date and see how many we can get ?


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice work Hardrhino... I'll be up for a date in February too (no pun intended) !


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The Ace Cafe TT meets used to be huge:

http://s925.photobucket.com/user/Nemesi ... afe%202007


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Great photos Nick, fancy doing it all again then sometime... like one Saturday in February for example !? :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The Gachet said:


> Great photos Nick, fancy doing it all again then sometime... like one Saturday in February for example !? :wink:


Could be tempted, I did about 5 of these back then


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

If you do go down nick, I may be up for it 

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We all used to meet up on the M1 services on the way down, make a day of it, so I'm up for it again


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Okay cool, well let's see what date everybody decides on as they reckon we need about fifty cars for a Saturday meet so it might be a bit of a challenge ! :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We used to have them on the bank holiday mondays, for the main events there. Not sure if thats an option now?


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm not sure mate as those dates that they provided Hardrhino with were only Saturday's from January to March and then fully booked from April to August, madness !?!


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Okay so who's gonna suggest a Date then ? ....


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm up for an ace cafe meet  adam's drive out he arranged started off there and was a good night

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Would love this but a bit far for me ! Would have to make a weekend of it 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> The Ace Cafe TT meets used to be huge:
> 
> http://s925.photobucket.com/user/Nemesi ... afe%202007


Those were the days! (when my car was still shiny! :roll: )


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

So shall we arrange Something ? 
I don't mind helping arrange it if a few others are on board ? 
Feb 20th or 27th I can do .....

?

John :?:


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

Count me in for the Ace Cafe


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Either the 20th or 27th work for me !


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Shall we say 27th then ., and spread the word see how many people are keen and decide if we have enough people to book the car park?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

27th is good. It's in the diary!


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Cool ill mention it on the Facebook page ..


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

im in 

J
xx


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Fisher4772 said:


> Cool ill mention it on the Facebook page ..


Facebook page?


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes the Audi TT mk1 Forum and Community facebook page that I know a lot of members here use .


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll put in in the TTOC event calendar and also in the newsletter nearer the time

J
xx


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi all

In the interest of honesty.... I've been contacted to see if we can book a date.....

Unfortunately I don't feel we are anywhere near the numbers required.

Ace want the car park section closed off and up to 50 attendees.... That's CARS!

We have I believe (quick count) 12 people interested here, in past experience 1/4 or more will not attend.

In the next few days/weeks this page rapidly needs to see 50-60 maybes before its worth booking.

Sorry but numbers is numbers!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well lets get pushing it then 

I'm up for it, I'll see if we can get a convoy down the M1 again like we used to and pick up along the way down.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

If someone a dam site better than me with graphics can do a signature strip that is a great way to advertise it...


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

Good plan. There must be at least 50 cars locally! Count me in for sure and I'll try and drum up some interest


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

I did mention it on a TT Facebook page and have several confirmed that haven't said anything on this site, also I have 4 friends with TT's that are confirmed so its gonna be achievable if we push it ... So like its been well said let's push it


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

The 27th works for me.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Okay Fisher, good work mate so 27th it is then ! 

As you created the first post on this thread, I would update the heading with something like 'Ace Cafe London TT Meet - Saturday 27th February 2016' and then start listing all the Usernames of the people who have confirmed that are going to get an idea of numbers and also provide details of times, address ! 

I will then start pointing people in the direction of this thread to help get the numbers up !!!

Cheers mate ! 8)


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Saturday 27th Feb isn't on the original list of available dates though?

I'm interested, but can't commit until I have a definite date.



Hardrhino said:


> ...
> The only times left this year are:
> 
> Sunday 29th November 6pm - 10.30pm close
> ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

We can get loads by then dont worry, we can keep pushing it on the TTOC facebook etc  and then someone can do a write up for the summer mag 

J
xx


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok I'll take a look , how do I change the post name can't see how to do it?


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Fisher4772 said:


> Ok I'll take a look , how do I change the post name can't see how to do it?


Just edit your first post (might be any post) and the title is there....


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd be up for this depending on the date (as Cherie said, the 27th Feb wasn't on the list of available dates, so depending when it ends up (possibly the 20th?) and if I'm off snowboarding in Europe...) Earlier time (11-4) would obviously be better due to the light!
I can bring some Forum flags too to represent 



cherie said:


> Saturday 27th Feb isn't on the original list of available dates though?
> 
> I'm interested, but can't commit until I have a definite date.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Fisher4772 said:


> Ok I'll take a look , how do I change the post name can't see how to do it?


Maybe just start a new one once the date is confirmed 

J
xx


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Okay I've messaged Ace Cafe today I'll await the reply and go from there...


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

As we thought the 27th not available , so how about the 20th then and I can book ace Cafe ?

If its ok with you guys I'll start a new thread and get pushing ?


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

20th is ok by me. It'll give me an incentive to get my dented bumper sorted out and for once it doesn't clash with anything!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Depending on date I may come down for the weekend and take in some tunnel time..
Steve


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Great that's maybe a good idea ...a tunnel cruise maybe :-


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The 20th is good for me [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

20th is good for me too ! 8)


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok so I'll book it .


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Hoping to make this also.


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Great .....


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Fisher4772 said:


> Ok so I'll book it .


Yes Fisher, please book the 11am-4pm on Saturday February 20th and if you can start making a list in the first post we can see how many TT's we anticipate to have in attendance at the ACE ! 8)

Nice one mate !!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok I'm on it ...


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

I would like a place too please

Wig


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

im there ive put in fb group im going


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok so we are all booked in , I'll remind everyone nearer the time


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes please all ok on 20th


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

Pencil me in.... 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will try and get down for this. Always wanted to go !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

Sign me up for sure


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Is anyone updating a list of who's going?


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> Is anyone updating a list of who's going?


Hi Barry ,

Yes I know who's coming but I'm not gonna list them all out as it
L be a bit of a nightmare as some people are from this Forum others from a well known TT Facebook page but last count we were around 63 people confirmed but usually there are a few who won't make it.

John


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Ok, no worries.


----------



## BerryTT (Nov 25, 2014)

Count me in too..


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Fisher4772 said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone updating a list of who's going?
> ...


Might be an idea to do some sort of list to avoid duplicating people attending - I know I've said I'm going in an earlier post on here and I've replied 'going' on the FB event page. If you don't know who peoples Forum names are as well as their real Facebook name it'd be all too easy to count them twice.

Worst case being you expect 70 people and only 40 turn up! Nobody likes it when the numbers don't tally&#8230;


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Where is the forum list "FISHER4772", if not posted on here remove this post entirely to avoid the above mentioned confusion with attending numbers.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't think he needs to remove this post (thread/topic?) entirely - just update the first page with who's going and make sure he checks TT Forum members 'real' names off against Facebook names. People could post their real name here for the list if they want, or p/m him it if they wish to remain 'incognito'. Easy, and saves confusion.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

If it's a Forum event then the list should surely be on here, not everyone uses the Facebook page.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

If it's a Forum event surely the list should be on here, not everyone visits the Facebook page.


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry Guys for the confusion but its not a Forum exclusive event or arranged by the forum but it is a TT exclusive event yes I am a member of this Forum and the TTOC and i also use a few TT Facebook pages.
This meet has come about due to myself thinking it would be a great to arrange a get together at the Ace Cafe and a conversation as per the beginning of the thread with Gachet,Nem ,Rhino and the other guys.
At this time over 2 months away I don't believe there is a immediate need for me to put up a list of who's coming, nearer the time yes i will require registrations for the parking but we easily have more than the 50 people required attending or at least saying they will attend anyway.

Once again sorry for the confusion.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

50 people or 50 cars..
Steve


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry correction 50 cars.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

I might even bring along the Black Cherry V6


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm in but not on Facebook as it's for old people, us youngsters all use instagram and Twitter.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pomsteroonie said:


> I'm in but not on Facebook as it's for old people, us youngsters all use instagram and Twitter.


#facebookhater lol

J
xx


----------



## Optimus_Beard (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd be up for this, work permitting (I'm not rostered at the moment!) I'm only down the A3!

Is there a link to the Facebook event somewhere?!


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Count me in should have some more cool stuff completed on my car by then.

Sent to you by TT Yoda


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Great news Guys .... 

I'll update with details a bit nearer ..

John ...


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Sounds good please keep me updated


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

I'll keep you all updated , I will start to take peoples Reg details approximately mid January so I can pass it on to Ace Café.


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the updates dude much appreciated look forward to hearing from u.

On the "Tappy Tap Tap Crappy" Thing


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been banned from the TTForum and Community group on facebook so I'll keep an eye for updates on here 

J
xx


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

just a heads up there was a crash at ace cafe last night someone ran out of tallen trying to drift and crused a guys legs between 2 cars!

so lets be smart if ace is still open and the event go ahead


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Drifting in a TT that would require skill lol. But in all seriousness i can only second your comments, but would like to think we are all beyond such things. Keep safe all.

Also From a J 

#MythicBooster On the "Tappy Tap Tap Crappy" Thing


----------



## somnambulist (Feb 2, 2009)

Definitely up for attending this when it's open to register.


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Yes Ive also seen this, the foolish actions of a individual ruining it for the majority for sure.

Im believe at the current time everything is still ok for our meeting, I will be collecting registrations starting on the 1st of February.

John.


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

I Spoke to the Ace Café today all still ok for the Gathering.

So lets get the ball rolling PLEASE LIST YOU REGISTRATION IF YOU ARE ATTENDING.

Please don't list it twice both on this forum and via the Facebook page where the meeting is also promoted.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

N6 MTT


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

Yes please
X20 OTT

Oli


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Me as well GX52UWP

#MythicBooster On the "Tappy Tap Tap Crappy" Thing 
AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

V6RUL

Steve


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I've added mine to the FB page.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

R5JYH and BL60LLX

Jenny


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Added mine on facebook 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

gv05onn


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

BI6 GPU


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

If not moving or house hunting, M1 HJW


----------



## Scott-TT (Jan 6, 2016)

I'll come along if I'm not working  KM59 JYD


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking forward to it.... S4 BNL


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

J555 TTR  me please

J
Xx


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

The last meet at The Ace was crap. I went and there were about 6 cars and when I went up to say hello to anyone, I was greeted with a kind of 'who are you and stop interrupting our conversation. 
The highlight was Wak's Samosas and chilli sauce - then we left.

It was also my first ever meet with other people who owned TT's and I thought - Errrrrmm "I'm outta here,"


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Serendipitous said:


> The last meet at The Ace was crap. I went and there were about 6 cars and when I went up to say hello to anyone, I was greeted with a kind of 'who are you and stop interrupting our conversation.
> The highlight was Wak's Samosas and chilli sauce - then we left.
> 
> It was also my first ever meet with other people who owned TT's and I thought - Errrrrmm "I'm outta here,"


Hopefully will be a busy one already have 63 people confirmed and a holiday to Lanzarote as a show and shine prize


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Serendipitous said:


> The last meet at The Ace was crap. I went and there were about 6 cars and when I went up to say hello to anyone, I was greeted with a kind of 'who are you and stop interrupting our conversation.
> The highlight was Wak's Samosas and chilli sauce - then we left.
> 
> It was also my first ever meet with other people who owned TT's and I thought - Errrrrmm "I'm outta here,"


When was that?

J
xx


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

FA Cup draw allowing, I'll be there.... *L20 CDA* 8)


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Put me on the list: *VF02 NKD*. I should have my bumper fixed in time.. :?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I can come along too.

VK59YNR


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

2 more TTs please..... R40 TTC and D6 TTR

See you there....


----------



## Andrew68 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello I'm Andrew,
Just joined the TT club. Count me in I'd like to come to the cafe meet-up.
It will be my first event. See you all there.

Reg: FN54 VNN


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

I will be there see you


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Andrew68 said:


> Hello I'm Andrew,
> Just joined the TT club. Count me in I'd like to come to the cafe meet-up.
> It will be my first event. See you all there.


Hi Andrew please list you Reg if youd like to park onsite.....


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

B14kjg will be there


----------



## thestig666 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yep I will go LT55NUU


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

cherie said:


> Put me on the list: *VF02 NKD*. I should have my bumper fixed in time.. :?


The bumper is all fixed, so we're definitely in. I hate driving in London, and have no idea where I'm going, so I'll be a passenger in my own car!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

cherie said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> > Put me on the list: *VF02 NKD*. I should have my bumper fixed in time.. :?
> ...


its on the north circular, quite near Wembley, so luckily not quite in London


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone know what time it should be starting/finishing? I have to work nights that night and need to know if I can get back in time.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

s_robinson91 said:


> Anyone know what time it should be starting/finishing? I have to work nights that night and need to know if I can get back in time.


Between 11am and 4pm


----------



## Colton991 (Jan 19, 2016)

If I am not working that weekend!!

Plate = C8LTP

Colton


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

spike said:


> cherie said:
> 
> 
> > cherie said:
> ...


I know roughly, but I'll still let Dal drive. He drove last time we were there with the PF lot a couple of years ago. Besides, he's a crap passenger on longer journeys; he starts fidgeting and fiddling with things!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll be coming from Windsor/Slough and going M40 way so if anyone wants to hop in convoy on route let me know

J
xx


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hardrhino said:


> s_robinson91 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what time it should be starting/finishing? I have to work nights that night and need to know if I can get back in time.
> ...


Thanks, should be there then. Reg: FD08 GKU


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> I'll be coming from Windsor/Slough and going M40 way so if anyone wants to hop in convoy on route let me know
> 
> J
> xx


I like convoys, it never gets old seeing people watch you all go by in the same car.

Our route will take us along the A14 to the A1, then down to the North Circular, and happy to meet up with anyone on the way.


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick update , as been stated start at 11am try not to arrive much before that as there wont be access to the car park until then.

There will be a fun Show and shine judged by every TT driver that attends, on arrival every person will receive a voting form (probably put under your windscreen wiper ) and these will be collected with the results in the afternoon.

The winner will receive £50 prize, Winners medal and a voucher for a weeks free use of a Holiday Apartment Located in Puerto Del Carmen, Lanzarote.(sleeps 3 Max select dates).(flights not included)

If anyone has any ideas or wants to do anything in particular at the meet, post up your ideas.

John...


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

How many cars are there now?

If more than 50 who is able to park at the café and who hasn't got a space?


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hardrhino said:


> How many cars are there now?
> 
> If more than 50 who is able to park at the café and who hasn't got a space?


Hello...

Ive passed all the registrations on to Ace Café 74 registrations in total they've been listed in the order that people replied to the thread.
Id imagine a few people wont attend but as you know there is some parking located to the entrance side which is often used as part of the meet, so really it'll have to be managed on the day.
There's no guarantee everyone's car will be in the car park but I think the meet will overspill to the road.

Maybe 74 will attend and it will be a \record meet  . :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll post up this evening with the meet times and points for the M1 cruise for everyone to join in.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Me too M6 JBE


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

74 is a good start.. should convert to more than 50.

Are you going to post the list so people know if they are in or not.....?

Ta


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hardrhino said:


> 74 is a good start.. should convert to more than 50.
> 
> Are you going to post the list so people know if they are in or not.....?
> 
> Ta


Hello , no im not really planning on it, its more of a social gathering than a full blown show I think people will come and go depending on where they come from etc


----------



## jedflorex (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry people. Thanks to vagaries of TV, the FA Cup 5th round has first dibs on my presence on the date and time of the Ace Cafe Meet. You'll have to count me out...


----------



## Bullet234 (Feb 6, 2016)

Count me in ....VE04 XZF :wink:


----------



## Ratkillertj (Feb 8, 2016)

Think a couple of us from Kent are going  20th Feb


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bradley is a defo - W988 PUY

We will be going to Jason's to put my new bumper in his coupe and then convoying from there

J
xx


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

also GF52 FRC Alex Gouldstone, see you there


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok Guys , the Ace Cafe has received all the listed registration details in the order they were posted and will do there best to accommodate us all with parking, its not guaranteed every person will get to park on the direct car park as there has been exactly 60 people who have said they will attend.
This doesn't mean anymore people can't attend but only that you may have to park to the side of the Cafe itself or near the Cafe.

GATES OPEN AT 11

No parking on site is available until that time, and people can come and go as they wish.

There will be a fun show and shine with everyone given a voting form to nominate there car of the day and prizes around 2 o clock ish.

Hope to see you all there, if you haven't taken a look at the ace cafe website I've included a link below.
http://www.ace-cafe-london.com

Please support the Cafe by buying something to eat and drink whilst on site if possible as they have been very accommodating letting us meet at there.

John .


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice work mate..... I can appreciate the time this takes to sort out and see it through.

Looking forward to this.....


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Ratkillertj said:


> Think a couple of us from Kent are going  20th Feb


We're Kent.... Haven't even thought about what time to head off but a meet could be arranged....


----------



## Brooks007 (Nov 2, 2014)

I may head over 
AP04 VKB Silver TTR 
Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

M1 Southbound Cruise Details:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1217586


----------



## odub (May 17, 2015)

I really don't want to do this but have to as I'm moving house now. 
Please remove me from the list (reluctantly) X20 OTT

have a great time all


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Spent the day waxing and buffing my black cherry V6, ready for saturday!



Don't care if it rains the beading will make me smile!


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I cannot make it - will still be fitting the new bathroom and after smashing up the car I bought her for Christmas three weeks after buying it, I need to stay in her good books.

BI6 GPU can be removed from the list.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Jev, I'm looking forward to seeing Cherry Black in the metal. Sometimes I wish I had any colour other than silver!


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

My third TT was silver and I loved it. This however I do love more, I was hoping the mk2 TT I bought a while ago was black cherry but it was just black.

This was a surprise when it became available as its a rare colour.

I see your an accountant, maybe the tt's not the cheapest car to run but it's an addictive little car.

See you Saturday.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hope this is a good one.... Unfortunately we now cannot attend....

S4 BNL


----------



## langers (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd like to bring my TT to this event - I'm often at the Ace Cafe anyhow - but am not an official TT Owners Club member. Do you think I'll be allowed to park out front? I polished up my car especially!


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sure you can be slipped in!

Seems a fair few have gone from yes I'll be there to can't come! I'm sure there will be a space!

Little buffing here too and rain is apparently upon us. Oh well mine looks amazing under bright lights while beaded water rolls off her silky body curves.


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes


langers said:


> I'd like to bring my TT to this event - I'm often at the Ace Cafe anyhow - but am not an official TT Owners Club member. Do you think I'll be allowed to park out front? I polished up my car especially!


Yes your welcome say your replacing S4 BNL and you'll have a space in the car park , see you at 11


----------



## langers (Jan 22, 2011)

Marvellous - thanks, Fisher. I won't be there till after 2pm - just when it will be pouring, no doubt - so hopefully I can slip in then.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Under way now finally so looks like arriving at 1145


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Really sorry TTiers but I got the flu this week and I am sure you don't want me anywhere near you or your cars.... :?


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi there John "Fisher4772" thank you for organising the meet. The weather might have been a little damp / wet / pants but nice to line up the vast selection of TT's.


Nice line up of back ends!



See you at the next occasion guys and gals.


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

Great morning and great breakfast


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks like a great turn out, sorry I missed it, had to visit a friend in hospital 

Hopefully there can be another there later in the year?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

A few pics of the 42 TT's that were able to attend 8)


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

All ours are here: https://flic.kr/s/aHsktSZcAt


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow glad you got some pics. I have found a picture of my beading bonnet amongst your Flickr pics!

Thanks


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

After a busy morning of things to see/people to do, I got there mid-afternoon after a fair few peeps had left to find shelter from the rain (lightweights!), and took these near the end when only myself, Paul and a few of the lads were left standing around in the carpark, in the rain, posing our cars in front of the Ace. 8)

Well done to Paul for getting the 'Car of the Day' trophy and winning a holiday appartment stay in Lanzarote - your local Polish car cleaners are really paying off!


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

jev said:


> Wow glad you got some pics. I have found a picture of my beading bonnet amongst your Flickr pics!
> 
> Thanks


There is one of the entire car in there too. Somewhere.



Bartsimpsonhead said:


> after a fair few peeps had left to find shelter from the rain (lightweights!)


We were leaving just as you arrived. It's actually pretty unusual for us to leave early, with meets and shows we normally stay right until we get kicked out. But I've had a persistant headache/migraine for the last couple of weeks, and it was starting to flare up and starting to make feel sick. Hence I arrived in the driver's seat, and left as a passenger. :?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

cherie said:


> We were leaving just as you arrived. It's actually pretty unusual for us to leave early, with meets and shows we normally stay right until we get kicked out. But I've had a persistant headache/migraine for the last couple of weeks, and it was starting to flare up and starting to make feel sick. Hence I arrived in the driver's seat, and left as a passenger. :?


Think I saw you go - hopefully you're feeling better now.

Paul said there were a fair few people that stayed for only an hour or just over - not the usual sort of thing for TT events, but hey-ho, there's things to see, people to do.. :/


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Fantastic meet, really good to see a turnout like this! Top job by the organisers. Sights like this make me think again about coming back some time


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Road trip 8)


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Excellent video. Next time I will convoy too, that's without wife because she always means a delayed departure! Anyway you live and learn!

Great track you backed it with top choice and fab quality editing.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Think I saw you go - hopefully you're feeling better now.
> 
> Paul said there were a fair few people that stayed for only an hour or just over - not the usual sort of thing for TT events, but hey-ho, there's things to see, people to do.. :/


The headache is mostly gone, so I'm getting there. Had an eye test this morning, and my new prescription is now for varifocals (to the tune of £288 as I've gone for the best type of lens :roll: ). F*** me I'm old before my time!

We noticed a few leaving early, maybe they had just had enough of the weather. :? I spent most of the morning educating Darren on the differences between pre- and facelift MK1, QS and V6...! But when I asked what he'd take home, he said he'd go for a MK2 TTRS because of the 5 pot. He used to have a Focus ST, so that's understandable. :lol:


----------



## miTTzee (Dec 8, 2015)

smashing video davecov - great music as well. 8) Only wish I had been able to get
along there,  but perhaps next time. Mind you, looking at the FAB motors at the Ace
then I will have to get my finger out and start to do something with my wheels.  
Great stuff, well done.
miTTzee :wink:


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

No problem , I enjoyed the day it was also great to put the names to the faces. 

But I did find out my clutch is on the way out on my journey [smiley=bigcry.gif]



jev said:


> Hi there John "Fisher4772" thank you for organising the meet. The weather might have been a little damp / wet / pants but nice to line up the vast selection of TT's.
> 
> 
> Nice line up of back ends!
> ...


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Well John you did say it was the original clutch so its served you well!


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

jev said:


> Well John you did say it was the original clutch so its served you well!


Yep 130 000 miles so not bad, so think its time to put a clutch post and see whats the best...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Awesome day, even if the weather was a bit crappy 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jev said:


>


You got my rear end in 

J
xx


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I'm glad I managed to get your rear in!

It was fun seeing so many cars next time maybe we need a meet a few miles from the chosen meet location and a mass cruise a few miles to the main location. Then we can arrive like a "Swarm" of TT's


----------

